# Labrador temperaments



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea why black labs seem to be more agressive than than yellows and chocolates. Over the years, my dogs have been attacked several times by black labs but never the other colours.
Do you think that it's because:

A) they have been attacked more by other dogs because of their colour

B) there is loads more of them, so they just seem worse

C) sometime in the past, there was a big breeder with temperament problems


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello.

My mum's friend, has got a black labrador and he seems to be as soft as doo-doo. But I haven't seen him for ages. Sometimes I think the temparent of dogs can be due to the people who bring them up.


----------



## K9champ (Dec 25, 2008)

I've found choc Labs to be the most aggressive, I've never come across an aggressive black Lab.


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Ive had two golden labs & 1 black lab, all brought up & trained in exactly the same way, the goldens were much more placid especially with other dogs & they loved everyone, on 2 legs & 4 legs.

The black lab wasnt as out going even tho she was well socialised & she wasn't keen on other dogs unless they were known to her.

She didnt attack other dogs for no reason but would if they didnt heed her warnings to leave her alone, she wasnt a bad dog & loved people especially kids, I just needed to watch her with other dogs, she wasnt maternal either she hated all pups lol.

it took her 6 months to accept my 1st rottie then they were inseperable, but she never took to my 2nd rottie she died when he was 10 months old but still couldnt stand him in her last days lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

0nyxx said:


> Ive had two golden labs & 1 black lab, all brought up & trained in exactly the same way, the goldens were much more placid especially with other dogs & they loved everyone, on 2 legs & 4 legs.
> 
> The black lab wasnt as out going even tho she was well socialised & she wasn't keen on other dogs unless they were known to her.
> 
> ...


Odd that, but backs up what I have noticed about them, only a small percentage are like this and it only seems to be toward dogs, they seem fine with people. It's just always been one of those things I'd noticed


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Some say its in the eyes , Black dogs in general can often be mis read by other dogs as eye contact is important in first meeting , black dogs can often be mis judged by others and so other dogs may be the instigator in being wary and this reaction rubs off and escalates into being agressive . The Black lab was the only origional colour of labs as a breed and has the origional gene pool , goldens were later accepted and later still the chocolate , but to get these colours other dogs willl have been used to intergrate the different colout gene , maybe the genes of the golden lab are more towards being placid as a result of the breeding to atain the colour .

I have 2 golden labs and i must agree with meeting both black and chocolates , my goldens are very placid in comparison , often why you see more goldens as disability dogs .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I found the golden one to worse, Amber has been attacked few few times mostly by golden Labs, but from what I've heard Labs of any colour can be aggressive. They are not the gentle dogs they are made out to be.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Paws said:


> I found the golden one to worse, Amber has been attacked few few times mostly by golden Labs, but from what I've heard Labs of any colour can be aggressive. They are not the gentle dogs they are made out to be.


Must be bad owners then my vet always says that goldens are better behaved , and she has owned them all her life . i guess like any animal there are always thoes who let the side down .


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Can I just ask, why you all call them golden, when I thought they were called yellow or was that a term used when the golden retriever came along?


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Can I just ask, why you all call them golden, when I thought they were called yellow or was that a term used when the golden retriever came along?


I've been biting my tongue on that one ever since I came on the forum - it's a pet hate of most labrador enthusiasts ;-) .... labradors come in three colours - black, yellow and liver/chocolate... there is no such thing as a golden labrador.

As far a temperament is concerned, temperament is inherited, but there is no link to colour as such. It is thought that black dogs are much more difficult for other dogs to 'read' and this can lead to other dogs being wary/attacking black dogs, so black dogs become defensive. The problem is the are such a popular dog, and SO many are around of good, indifferent and poor breeding that I cannot imagine any one persons experience would be a true reflection of the breed.

Edited to add:

Because black is the dominant colour, there are far more blacks than any other colour, so again, there may well be more frequent experiences, but this is likely to be simply in proportion to the number of black dogs.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> They are not the gentle dogs they are made out to be.


Labradors have a very kind, biddable temperament, however, being by far the most popular breed, and overbred by puppy farmers, commercial breeders and even pet owners, temperament is paid no regard, and dogs with less than exemplary temperaments are being bred from. It is an affliction that the most popular breeds suffer from.

PS Just to get things into perspective. Going by KC registrations alone, there are over 45,000 bred each year. The next most popular dog is the German Shepherd, of which around 13,000 are bred. There are more labradors bred each year than the WHOLE of the terrier group.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Dundee said:


> I've been biting my tongue on that one ever since I came on the forum - it's a pet hate of most labrador enthusiasts ;-) .... labradors come in three colours - black, yellow and liver/chocolate... there is no such thing as a golden labrador.


I know, it has always annoyed me as a life long goldie owner too. I have just learnt, over the years that it's not worth getting worked up about


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> but to get these colours other dogs willl have been used to intergrate the different colout gene


Yellow and chocolates have always been born, however, they were not considered 'proper' labradors, so were culled. Nothing to do with using other dogs.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Dundee
> I've been biting my tongue on that one ever since I came on the forum - it's a pet hate of most labrador enthusiasts ;-) .... labradors come in three colours - black, yellow and liver/chocolate... there is no such thing as a golden labrador.
> 
> I know, it has always annoyed me as a life long goldie owner too. I have just learnt, over the years that it's not worth getting worked up about


 I can imagine....

To be fair, I think Guide Dogs for the Blind refer to their Golden/Lab crosses as golden labradors, but that is quite a different thing from a yellow labrador or a golden retriever.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

woooaaa , dont get so upity , over colour names , generic term for yellow / golden its just a discription of colour , most people refere to them as golden labs its like people calling liver ( chocolate ) apealling to the masses !!!!!! .....
Any lab is a good lab as far as im concerned

The first written reference to the breed was in 1814 ("Instructions to Young Sportsmen" by Colonel Peter Hawker),[56] the first painting in 1823 ("Cora. A Labrador Bitch" by Edwin Landseer),[56] and the first photograph in 1856 (the Earl of Home's dog "Nell", described both as a Labrador and a St. Johns dog).[57] By 1870 the name Labrador Retriever became common in England.[56] The first yellow Labrador on record was born in 1899 (Ben of Hyde, kennels of Major C.J. Radclyffe),[56] and the breed was recognised by the Kennel Club in 1903. The first American Kennel Club (AKC) registration was in 1917.[56] The chocolate Labrador emerged in the 1930s,[56] although liver spotted pups were documented being born at the Buccleuch kennels in 1892.[56] The St. John's dog survived until the early 1980s, the last two individuals being photographed in old age around 1981.[57]

Wikipedia

Just thought it was interesting .


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

That was just my experience with my 3 labs, Rios different temprement could well have been inherited, she was still a brilliant dog I had her for 16 yrs.

I'd have another lab tomorrow of any colour though admit to having a soft spot for the chocolate/liver labs. but theyre not easy to come by where we are & can be nearly twice the price of the other 2 colours, labs are fun dogs great for cross country walking especially anywhere near mud or water  my rotts love cross country walking but aren't as keen on swimming as my labs were though 2 of them do paddle up to their shoulders & play in the water they prefer playing in it to swimming in it  ( the 3rd is in a panic if he gets as much as a toe nail wet the big wuss)

Do have a preference for bitches tho, dont know why, suppose its because as kids we always had bitches as opposed to dogs, just my dads choice me thinks.

Over the years Ive only ever had 3 dogs & all were/are good companions/pets but have had 9 bitches


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Rona
sdorry - but i havn;t thread the full threazd - only your.s 
But - I was/am let to believe that some dogs take a dislike to black dogs for some reason - it is something about not being able to 'see and read the eyes' If this is correct maybe it is not the case that black labs are natitier then other colours but the fact that other dogs are upset by therir colour more.

Speaking of black labs my other half has been on a shoot today - all the retrieving dogs were small black labs - and according to him probably the best working dogs he's seen for a while.

the beaters btw used ESS's
lregards
DT


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Dundee said:


> Yellow and chocolates have always been born, however, they were not considered 'proper' labradors, so were culled. Nothing to do with using other dogs.


The first chocolate lab I had had certainly been specifically breed


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> The first chocolate lab I had had certainly been specifically breed


I was referring to the early days of the breed. Now they are specifically bred for colour.... the downfall of popularity. Thankfully there are good breeders who breed chocolates, but there really are two (quite small) separate gene pools.



> most people refere to them as golden labs its like people calling liver ( chocolate ) apealling to the masses !!!!!! .....


Well not really. The breed standard allows both chocolate or liver to be used to describe 'brown' labs, but only yellow (with shades from cream to fox red). As Rona says, they were specifically called 'yellow' to avoid any confusion with Golden Retrievers.

And just to be pedantic ;-) I quote:
Colour
*Wholly black, yellow or liver/chocolate*. Yellows range from light cream to red fox. Small white spot on chest permissible.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Dundee said:


> I was referring to the early days of the breed. Now they are specifically bred for colour.... the downfall of popularity. Thankfully there are good breeders who breed chocolates, but there really are two (quite small) separate gene pools.
> 
> Well not really. The breed standard allows both chocolate or liver to be used to describe 'brown' labs, but only yellow (with shades from cream to fox red). As Rona says, they were specifically called 'yellow' to avoid any confusion with Golden Retrievers.
> 
> ...


lol whatever, yellow shmellow , golden shmolden its all but a name to discribe the same bloomin thing ,  good job im not a lab owner who is hung up on detail, i guess im just happy to own my golden yellow ,sunny side up, creamy like butter, beautifull girlies .


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't think Dundee or myself have a problem about the colour of labs, we were just having a conversation. I did ask a question, which Dundee has answered, as have you, but it seems that it is you that has some kind of problem.
Why the condescending posts? I will not get into a slanging match, I just would like to know how we have and why we have offended you?


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

rona said:


> I don't think Dundee or myself have a problem about the colour of labs, we were just having a conversation. I did ask a question, which Dundee has answered, as have you, but it seems that it is you that has some kind of problem.
> Why the condescending posts? I will not get into a slanging match, I just would like to know how we have and why we have offended you?


Its all gravy .... nothing i said was meant in a condescending manner , Guess im not hung up on detail thats all, of a colour and its discription . Im always happy to learn more from people .


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Im always happy to learn more from people .


Well now you have 

And if you want to call them golden then it doesn't really bother me, but it does raise other questions  I guess that's why lab enthusiasts (and possibly goldie enthusiasts too) find it annoying - but hey.. it's a free world.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> lol whatever, yellow shmellow , golden shmolden its all but a name to discribe the same bloomin thing ,  good job im not a lab owner who is hung up on detail, i guess im just happy to own my golden yellow ,sunny side up, creamy like butter, beautifull girlies .


It may just have been your choice of smiley in the middle of your post which made it seem so.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Rona
> sdorry - but i havn;t thread the full threazd - only your.s
> But - I was/am let to believe that some dogs take a dislike to black dogs for some reason - it is something about not being able to 'see and read the eyes' If this is correct maybe it is not the case that black labs are natitier then other colours but the fact that other dogs are upset by therir colour more.
> 
> ...


DT you been on the booze or got a bad finger, never seen your typing soo bad:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

rona said:


> DT you been on the booze or got a bad finger, never seen your typing soo bad:001_tt2:


hehe - you ave now - I was typing in the office in the dark - the bulb had gone and my OH was too busy to change it - I have a fractured elbow and just dare not climb/reach up -
lol
DT
ps it's changed now


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Knew there had to be summit wrong, you're usually so good:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

lmao at the debate over golden or yellow labs! 

Back to original post about black labs, I agree with some points raised about black dogs being more difficult to "read" etc and so may of always been greeted with more hostility from other dogs etc...

I've also thought about this before, and I know this may sound silly but perhaps some owners choose black labs as they look a bit more 'scary'... you know the kind of owners that want to 'look hard'... then they treat their dogs a bit more roughly etc etc... whereas most of the yellow/golden/_whatever_ dogs are more associated with being the family dog... the guide dog for the blind etc/ andrex puppy and so are more enclined to be raised by a family??

That could be the case for some but I must say I bought my black lab cross cause I thought he was cute, not cause he looks hard hahaha and he most definately would not hurt a fly


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

must admit I had never thought of that, must admit that most of the stroppy black labs I've met, have been owned by stroppy or ignorant people


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Can I just ask, why you all call them golden, when I thought they were called yellow or was that a term used when the golden retriever came along?


Yes you are right they are called Yellow and I should know better,:blushing::blush: people also call Fawn briards "blonde" which is also wrong.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I've come across the odd Labrador with a bad attitude, I won't mention colour because I believe that's of little consequence.

IMO Labradors and SBT alike are victims of their own success and unfortunately the wrong people are breeding them not taking in account temperament etc.. This linked with irresponsible ownership is where the problem lies.

Fortunately the ill-bred and ill-raised Labrador is in a minority unlike the SBT.

The colour of their eyes for me bears no relevance. I can see fun loving dogs as I can see aggression in dogs eyes but that is also linked with body posture too. 
Sue


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

The colour of their eyes for me bears no relevance. I can see fun loving dogs as I can see aggression in dogs eyes but that is also linked with body posture too.
Sue[/QUOTE said:


> I didn't mean the colour of their eyes, it's just that some dogs seem to feel more threatened by black dogs (not just Labs), thought it might be because they couldn't see the eyes as easily as on a lighter coloured dog. Therefore they may approach the black lab differently than a yellow or chocolate


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

rona said:


> I didn't mean the colour of their eyes, it's just that some dogs seem to feel more threatened by black dogs (not just Labs), thought it might be because they couldn't see the eyes as easily as on a lighter coloured dog. Therefore they may approach the black lab differently than a yellow or chocolate


I know, I meant, the colour of the dog isn't the cause or indication of a bad temperament. Neither are the colour of a dogs eyes.

I too have come across a black labrador that was aggressive to my dog, but I have come across 100s of black labrador's with beautiful temperaments.

Don't laugh - well go on then, but I was walking Duke in the Park and a Cairn Terrier appeared to be friendly then kicked off - bless. I was fuming, the owner actually said "oh he is only usually aggressive with black dogs". mine is mainly white - silly git. :lol:

A vet suggested that as SBT have lost the wolf look its difficult for them to show facial expressions and other dogs cannot interpret their expressions correctly. Perhaps the same could be said for dark coloured dogs - I doubt it though. (that's my opnion).

Sue


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

I suppose us humans will never know the answer to that one


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Any labs a good lab  still hankering after another lab pup myself but that will have to wait for quite a while yet,(would really love a chocolate one tho)


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Labs are just for those that can't be bothered to look after a long coated dog, as Goldies are superior:smilewinkgrin::001_tt2:


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

I have never heard that a dog's colour can influence their temperament.

I have a yellow lab who is an absolute angel and can often be quite jumpy when he hears things. He is not shy around other dogs - quite the opposite. He has never had aggression problems. 

I am actually thinking about getting a black lab friend for him from the same breeders, so it'd would be interesting to see what the difference is.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Labs are just for those that can't be bothered to look after a long coated dog


LOL  - too right....  low maintenance is a must for me..

will ignore the last part of your statement for now


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

ignore the last part of your statement for now :p[/QUOTE said:


> Got me worried now:scared:


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

That's so very true! One of the reasons I wanted a lab because I thought it would be easy to look after his coat. Which is true, but he sheds so much all year round that I have to vacuum every day and even have dog hair in the fridge and oven! Just can't get rid of the stuff! Do you think this is normal???


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> but he sheds so much all year round that I have to vacuum every day and even have dog hair in the fridge and oven! Just can't get rid of the stuff! Do you think this is normal???


Yes - absolutely normal


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Yep, especially if you have your house warm. If you've got one that moults all the time, it's worse than a Goldies coat cos it's like little pins that work it's way into the carpet, curtains and settee, and it's a buggar to get out


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

Tell me about it! I actually threw a rug away yesterday (it just over a year old) as it was caked in hair that even my Dyson couldn't shift and it stank of dog! I bought a new cheap one - I think i'll only buy cheap rugs...


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Argh yes but what would you prefer, a clean house or a dog? I bet I know the answer


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

A dog of course, any time! 
I would not give him up for anything.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Yep I was right:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Spudlover said:


> Tell me about it! I actually threw a rug away yesterday (it just over a year old) as it was caked in hair that even my Dyson couldn't shift and it stank of dog! I bought a new cheap one - I think i'll only buy cheap rugs...


If ever you get subourn hair in carpet , use a rubber grooming brush with short stubbles , like a rubber grooming mit , and brush the carpet , then vac .
Im a bit obsessed with cleaning and so would have vaced most days any way , i have 2 labs and when they do a proper moult its every where . but its worse on laminate than the carpet , on the laminate it gathers like tumble weed , and makes it look like you never clean , usually when my mom apears for a cuppa , and im saying ( i only vacumed this morning , honest )


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Spudlover said:


> That's so very true! One of the reasons I wanted a lab because I thought it would be easy to look after his coat. Which is true, but he sheds so much all year round that I have to vacuum every day and even have dog hair in the fridge and oven! Just can't get rid of the stuff! Do you think this is normal???


You should have had a Briard, you would not have that problem.


----------

